# 4 Weeks since miscarriage still no period, unsure what to do??



## Bumblebee2408

Hi Girls,

I know most people will say your Dr says wait 4-6 weeks for you period to show up but its been 4 weeks since now and I lost baby fairly early on (5 weeks) so my Dr said with it been so early it should carry on as normal.

So I don't know if I should test again or wait another 2 weeks and see the wait is killing me and we've been trying this month not to replace our last baby but because we loved been pregnant even for that sort time and couldn't wait to feel that happy again.

What do people think and does any one have any advice for me? let me know 

Thank you all 

Babydust to you all :dust: dust:


----------



## auntylolo

It is possible to get pregnant before you have your first af after mc. Did you keep testing until you got a -ve? If so I would definitely test, good luck!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

auntylolo said:


> It is possible to get pregnant before you have your first af after mc. Did you keep testing until you got a -ve? If so I would definitely test, good luck!

Yes we tested once bleeding stopped after 4 days and got a negative went to hospital had it confirmed and now am unsure I'm just 2 days shy of 4 weeks since it all happened but I'm having no period symptoms and usually week I'm due I get bad cramps which I've had none and I'm very impatient :)

But also don't want the let down if all is bad news :(

Arrrrgggh stuck in limbo here lol 
xxxxx


----------



## Jaxvipe

After my early mc in Aug my next cycle i didn't ovulate until cd26 so your body needs alittle time to get back to normal. :dust:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Thanks for the advice darling 
xxxxx


----------



## beautifuloaks

It took my 6 weeks to get my period back


----------



## Tarabay

has it been 4 weeks since u stopped bleeding and got ur negative or 4 weeks since it all started??

i wouldnt be sure wen u start counting from, the start of a miscarriage or the end! i wouls have thot the end but then i have read stories about some woman who have ovulated before they stopped bleeding during their m/c!

?????????????????????????:wacko:


----------



## Millnsy

I have had 2 miscarriages this year. The first after 7 weeks and my period took about 5-6 weeks to come. The second was at just 5 weeks and my period came after 5 weeks so I would say it'll probably be a few more days but everyone's different. Hope that helps.


----------



## filipenko32

Hi, I ovulated 5 days after the 1st negative pregnancy test (bleeding had stopped by then) and I got my 1st af 5 weeks after the d&c


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Thank you everyone for all the advice I will give it another week or so as most people have said it was roughly 5 weeks after the miscarriage happened that they got there period

Thanks Again everyone you've been great help xxxx


----------



## babybeegurl

I am now 7 weeks and 4 days since my miscarraige and still no period yet. Not even any signs of it coming. I went to the doctors on friday and she was not remotely concerned at all by this and told me they wouldnt even think of doing anything to help me get my period until the 1st week of the new year. Thats another 5 weeks!!! I am so upset by this as i am desperate to try again and cant try until my body starts again. Gutted is not the word :-( xx


----------



## Girl20

Bumblebee2408 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I know most people will say your Dr says wait 4-6 weeks for you period to show up but its been 4 weeks since now and I lost baby fairly early on (5 weeks) so my Dr said with it been so early it should carry on as normal.
> 
> So I don't know if I should test again or wait another 2 weeks and see the wait is killing me and we've been trying this month not to replace our last baby but because we loved been pregnant even for that sort time and couldn't wait to feel that happy again.
> 
> What do people think and does any one have any advice for me? let me know
> 
> Thank you all
> 
> Babydust to you all :dust: dust:


Hi my Girl:winkwink:

Firstly I just want to give you a huge HUGE :hugs:, I am so sorry for your loss.
I myself had a miscairage at 6 weeks, this was all so confusing to me.. Im young (20/21) healthy, and tried to do everything "right" since I found out I was expecting but in the end I still lost my baby... This was really the last thing I thought would happen, the irony is you never think it would happen to you - I mean these things always happen to other people right.. WRONG:dohh:!

I also paniced a bit when my period didnt show up after a month... First I didnt want it showing up and now I actually prayed for it to come - The :witch: must think Im one screwed up chick, make up your mind lady ha ha :wacko:..

Well I miscairied on the 7th of September 2011 and my 1st period showed up on the 15th of October 2011 so it's about 6 weeks or so. I geuss there is no telling when the :witch: gonna show, our bodies are all different when it comes to healing ect.

I know being patient is problably the last thing on your mind... But patiens is key:thumbup:. - ha ha I keep having to remind myself of that!!

Hope you are doing okay sweetheart, I am here if you need a friend!:hugs:


----------



## sweetangel

Hi Bumble bee,

I had a mc on the 21st sept we dont know how far along i was but it was somewhere between 5 & half and 7 & half weeks. 

I then got my BFP on the 24th oct 12dpo as i normally have a 35 day cycle and had been temping and using ovulation sticks, so I was very lucky to fall pregnant straight after the mc with no natural period inbetween so i have my fingers crossed the same as happened to you :) 

Apparently they say you are more fertile for a few months follwing a mc and that your body is more prepared for a baby, I dont know how true that is but seems right for me. 

Good Luck Hun let us know how you get on. 

Sweet x


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hey Firstly to Girl 20!!

I'm the same age I'm 21 did the same as you I've been eating healthily loosing a little bit of weight while I could in the last year i've lost almost a stone so i'd be healthier and i took my folic acid followed every rule under the book and just the same as you thought it happens to other people not me, but now I just wan2 get back to normal now

Keep in touch Girl be nice to have a friend may age to chat to about this all maybe we could be TTC buddies??

Let me know how you're getting on and thank you for your kind words its nice to know someone has felt the same and can give such close too advice
:hugs: 

sweetangel thank you so much for the advice and I will keep in touch via this link and let you know how I get on its good to know there are some nice stories out there about conceiving straight from a miscarriage it makes a happy moment of a sad one
xxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

i got mine 41 days after my first loss and i just had a chemical pregnancy-

some ppl dont get it until like 8 weeks after, hopefully thats not you.

wish u the best


----------



## Bumblebee2408

thank you very much keepthefaith 
Fingers crossed it isn't me I don't want to have to wait that long :(
xxxxx


----------



## Girl20

Bumblebee2408 said:


> Hey Firstly to Girl 20!!
> 
> I'm the same age I'm 21 did the same as you I've been eating healthily loosing a little bit of weight while I could in the last year i've lost almost a stone so i'd be healthier and i took my folic acid followed every rule under the book and just the same as you thought it happens to other people not me, but now I just wan2 get back to normal now
> 
> Keep in touch Girl be nice to have a friend may age to chat to about this all maybe we could be TTC buddies??
> 
> Let me know how you're getting on and thank you for your kind words its nice to know someone has felt the same and can give such close too advice
> :hugs:
> 
> sweetangel thank you so much for the advice and I will keep in touch via this link and let you know how I get on its good to know there are some nice stories out there about conceiving straight from a miscarriage it makes a happy moment of a sad one
> xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> xxxxx

:flower:Ofcourse we can be ttc buddies, always nice making new friends!
Where are you from? Im from South Africa - such a lovely place:happydance:.
Well today is my Cycle day 15... and im keeping positive!. It's so easy to get yourself down because of what has happened:dohh:


----------



## Tarabay

sweetangel said:


> Hi Bumble bee,
> 
> I had a mc on the 21st sept we dont know how far along i was but it was somewhere between 5 & half and 7 & half weeks.
> 
> I then got my BFP on the 24th oct 12dpo as i normally have a 35 day cycle and had been temping and using ovulation sticks, so I was very lucky to fall pregnant straight after the mc with no natural period inbetween so i have my fingers crossed the same as happened to you :)
> 
> Apparently they say you are more fertile for a few months follwing a mc and that your body is more prepared for a baby, I dont know how true that is but seems right for me.
> 
> Good Luck Hun let us know how you get on.
> 
> Sweet x

Hi sweetangel! 
You said you had your miscarriage on the 21st sept, was that the day you started bleeding? did u have a D and C?? I am just curious as its nearly been 5 weeks since the first day i started bleeding and im nearly sure that i may possibly be gettin some pregnancy symptoms but very scared to do a hpt! what made you do a test?

I am not sure whether to go from the day i had the pain which is over 5 weeks ago or the day i started bleeding or the day i stopped bleeding!?!

was you BFP strong or faint??

hope your keepin well with this pregnancy so far! :flower:

Thanks for any help!!
:hugs:


----------



## sweetangel

Hi tarabay, 
The 21st sept was the day I started bleeding. I didn't have a d&c I treated the first day I started bleeding as though it was the first day of my period and working from that with my 35day cycle my next period was due the 26th oct I really wasn't sure how it worked I guess I was just lucky that things can go bk to normal. My BFP on the 24th was a very very faint line almost non existent I had my hcg checked later that day and it was 18 ( I was monitored after the mc till it went bk to zero so we new it was a new pregnancy) I than had it rechecked on the 27th and it had gone up to 90 then the 1st oct was 1345. Hope this helps a bit hun, let us know if you test and the outcome :) 

To all you ladies waiting for your cycle to go back to normal don't stress it will happen I think your body knows when it's ready I know how frustrating irregular cycles can be has I have pcos and only the last 12 mths as mine been regular after losing weight it slowly got better and better then just settled at 35days 

Sweet xx


----------



## Tarabay

Thanks for your reply sweetangel!
you have given me hope now! my cycles are usualyy around the 28day mark so if i treat the first day of my miscarriage as the first day of a normal period it would mean im 5 days late!

???????????????????????????????????????? to test or not!!!

were u havin pregnancy niggles?? y did u decide to test??

:hugs:


----------



## Girl20

Wishing all of you ladies the best of luck! Never under estimate the power of prayer, keep your heads up and your thoughts positive!


----------



## sweetangel

I say just test hun, then you know. If it's negative just leave it a little while longer. Tbh I don't know exactly how it's suppose to work we are all different I guess. I have my fingers crossed for you though. I didn't really have any symptoms as such I had been doing my bbt and ovultation tests though so I knew I had ovulated and started testing about 10dpo as I'm lil miss impatient lol. It was my first month of ovulation tests and bbt charting though so tbh I wasnt overly confident. Tbh though even now I haven't had many symptoms though and I'm nearly 9wks only sore boobs, mild cramping on and off, constipation, creamy discharge (sorry tmi) and occasional dizziness and light nausea no sickness whatsoever though. 

What symptoms are you having?

Xx


----------



## confusedprego

It took me 5 weeks 5 days to get AF after my d&c and 31 days for the next "normal" cycle. I was 9 weeks along with the baby only measuring 6 and a half weeks with no heartbeat. My hormone levels were at 27,000 at the time of my procedure and it took about 3 weeks for me to get a negative pregnancy test so I probably o'd a few days after that. Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## Tarabay

sweetangel said:


> I say just test hun, then you know. If it's negative just leave it a little while longer. Tbh I don't know exactly how it's suppose to work we are all different I guess. I have my fingers crossed for you though. I didn't really have any symptoms as such I had been doing my bbt and ovultation tests though so I knew I had ovulated and started testing about 10dpo as I'm lil miss impatient lol. It was my first month of ovulation tests and bbt charting though so tbh I wasnt overly confident. Tbh though even now I haven't had many symptoms though and I'm nearly 9wks only sore boobs, mild cramping on and off, constipation, creamy discharge (sorry tmi) and occasional dizziness and light nausea no sickness whatsoever though.
> 
> What symptoms are you having?
> 
> Xx

Hey!!
I have been feelin sick alot and not sleepin which is a usualy a biggy for me (i already have a little boy), tiredness but then that could go with the not sleepin and i had some snot like discharge (sorry) and the only thing i ever found about that was early pregnancy, but it was only once and not much discharge since!! Today i have had niggles in my lower tummy and a bit of a sore back!

I am terrified to test!! :nope: with my miscarriage i didnt test positive till exactly 2weeks after my period was due, so instead of the two week wait, i had a 4 week wait and it was awful!!

i have never done eithe bbt or ovulation kits! maybe if im not pregnant this time, i will use them next time! i do remember havin strechy clear discharge about 2weeks ago so im guessing that was me ovulating!

i just really wish i was so i wouldnt have to constant worry about it! think ill bu a test 2moro and do it thursday mornin, that would make it 5 weeks since the day i started bleeding! do u think thats long enough??

Thanks for all ur help and advice its great!! :hugs:

Well thats good chick that ur not havin much sickness! wow 9weeks, ur really flyin through this! have u got ur scan appointment??


----------



## sweetangel

Hey TaraBay,

The symptoms all sound very positive hun, it is such a hard time though cos they can be very similar to af coming. Dont be too disheartened if it is negative though as your body may have just needed a little longer to settle down and next month may be your month. 

I do reccomend the ovulation tests and bbt charting though as it is very interesting i got mine in a set for ebay for a few pounds so if you decide you want to give them a go i will get the item number for you :) although my fingers are crossed you wont need them. 

Maybe you tested positive so late last time because the hcg levels were very low and not increasing quickly enough, this time round may be completely different. 
Yeah our scan is exactly at 12wks on the 21st dec cant wait we have had early scan though at 6wks 1days and everything seemed good nice heartbeat so im very excited. 

How early did you get a positive test with your little boy? 

Sweet xx


----------



## Tarabay

hey sweet!
I am not sure about my little boy as he was a BIG surprise so i have no idea!

2day i keep thinkin af is comin, and go to the toilet and thers a bit of creamy discharge!????????????

more funny feelings in my belly yday but none 2day! tho i slept last nite and still im tired 2day and i have to go get ready for work right now!

Thats very nice of u, but i really hope i wont need them either, it wud just be great, think ill buy a test 2nite and do it in the mornin! i havent even told DH that im thinkin this as dont want him thinkin that im stressin about it, as he told me that was one thing he didnt want me to do after the miscarriage cuz i obsessed before it about gettin pregnant! Hopefully i will have good news for him 2moro, he wud be so shocked lol! and :cloud9:

Awh what a nice xmas present to have, ur scan! that was good u got an early scan too, did it help but ur mind at rest any??

:hugs:


----------



## sweetangel

Hey Tara,

What a fab surprise :)

Creamy discharge is a good sign i would say :) After you have done your test let me know how you got on :) 

Whatever the outcome though you mustnt stress as its no good for your body either way. 

The early scan really helped put our mind at ease, especially as we seen the heartbeat and the nurse that done it was fantastic explained everything zoomed in loads so we got a nice clear pic and she could explain what was what etc :) 

I really recommend an early scan after m/c i think it depends what kind of person you are though Im a natural worrier anyway so would have been a wreck if we had waited. 

I read somewhere (not sure how true it is) but 1 in 4 pregnancies ends in m/c so about 25% but that drops to 1% after you have seen a heartbeat :) so that has kept me sane too. 

Sweet xx

PS - Good luck for the morning :)


----------



## Tarabay

:cry:Hey well :bfn: :cry:

I think im goin crazy! I used tesco own brand hpt and its :bfn: so im searchin and searchin and searchin it for a faint faint line but i really dont think ther is anythin there, but now im thinkin that their maybe not sensitive enough so im thinkin of goin and buyin FRER and using it!

What u reckon??

I just dot have the energy to deal with this anymore, cant understand y and how its so hard to get pregnant! I am in a 'ITS NOT FAIR' mood!!!:growlmad:

It also doesnt help that my hubby works away from home, so we cant even just :sex: every other day for a month!

I will probly go and buy the FRER! but i know that its goin to be another :bfn: then i will have to sitit out and wait on AF showing up and god knows how long that could take! I was really hoping for :BFP: before xmas, then i got it but then miscarried and now am i ever gona get it again!!!!

sorry for the rant im just lost as to y its so easy for some and sooooooooo hard for others!!!!!!! :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

Hope ur keepin well and sorry again for all the moaning!!!! 

:hugs:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hey Tarababy!!

The tesco tests aren't very sensitive I don't think when I was 5 weeks I did a test and didn't see a line with tesco ones but did a clear blue digi test a few days later and it was a BFP so I think they may just not be sensitive enough try another at least then you'll know for sure!!

Let us know how you get on I finally got my period after miscarriage so we can now officially start trying again and take this month one step at a time.

XXXXX


----------



## Tarabay

Hey bumblebee,

well i did, i spent a fortune on FRER the following day and was convinced i cud see a line, DH couldnt but i was convinced or maybe was just tryn to convince myself! but anyway, yesterday came and so did AF, first since miscarriage and it is awful, nearly worse than miscarriage!
So yes ur right now we can get down to tryn properly again and hopin that we catch our fertile peak!
Are u chartin ur ovulation or anythin??? im not sure whther to or not, i dont fully understand it all so im a bit wary of doin it!

hope this is our month!!!! :dust: for the both of us!!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Tarabay said:


> Hey bumblebee,
> 
> well i did, i spent a fortune on FRER the following day and was convinced i cud see a line, DH couldnt but i was convinced or maybe was just tryn to convince myself! but anyway, yesterday came and so did AF, first since miscarriage and it is awful, nearly worse than miscarriage!
> So yes ur right now we can get down to tryn properly again and hopin that we catch our fertile peak!
> Are u chartin ur ovulation or anythin??? im not sure whther to or not, i dont fully understand it all so im a bit wary of doin it!
> 
> hope this is our month!!!! :dust: for the both of us!!

Hey :)
I'm not charting because I find I stress more all I do is use ovulation sticks and baby dance once every other day as that's apparently the best way to keep healthy sperm and not miss your fertile days it worked last time unfortunately Beanie just couldn't stick around so hoping this month will work just the same but only time will tell.

Keep in touch and let me know how you get on I'm just waiting for AF to stop so we can start properly again xxxxx


----------



## Tarabay

Hi :flower:

Yes i have just ordered some internet cheapie ovualtion sticks and i have been given advice to use them 3 times a day, morning noon and night! so i will try it! I am actually quite excited about AF ending and starting to try again! my only problem is that my hubby works away so what will happen if i ovulate and he is away!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

do u BD every other day over ovulation or every day???

Yes will keep in touch!

:dust:


----------



## sunyellowbby

The second was at just 5 weeks and my period came after 5 weeks so I would say it'll probably be a few more days but everyone's different. Hope that helps.


----------



## sweetangel

Hi TaraBay,

Sorry I havent been around much, really sorry you got a BFN :( I see AF arrived though which is a positive and will hopefully mean your cycle is all back to normal now, fingers crossed for you and a BFP on the way :D 

Im glad you got some ov tests I really do reccomend charting too I found the whole thing really confusing at first but as the month progresses and the more you do it the more you see a pattern and it starts to make sense. I charted using fertilityfriend.com online so all i did was enter my temp every day and fertility friend did all the hard work and created my chart for me. You can even input any day to day symptoms like sore boobs etc.

I know i only did it for one mont before getting my BFP but i do think especially if it takes you slightly longer to get your BFP you would start to see a pattern across the months and plus the ov tests can give a false positive across the month, (it never happened with me but i have heard of it with some other girls) so the bbt chart would help you see if it was a true positive or not. 

Sorry for the long post but they were just a few things I wanted to make you aware of incase you didnt know especially the ov tests giving more than one positive across the month as not everyone knows that can happen. 

Ive tried adding a link to my chart but i dont know how, so if you want to have a look if you pm me your email i will mail it across to you. 

Good luck with your TTC journey hun hopefully it wont be too long till you get your BFP !!!

Sweet xx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Tarabay said:


> Hi :flower:
> 
> Yes i have just ordered some internet cheapie ovualtion sticks and i have been given advice to use them 3 times a day, morning noon and night! so i will try it! I am actually quite excited about AF ending and starting to try again! my only problem is that my hubby works away so what will happen if i ovulate and he is away!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> do u BD every other day over ovulation or every day???
> 
> Yes will keep in touch!
> 
> :dust:

Hey :)
I BD every other day throughout my cycle and then a few extra during ovulation week me and my partner keep it fresh and exciting and try new things whilst doing this so it doesn't get to boring after ovulation we relax a little more and just enjoy sex as and when and enjoy cuddles and being more affectionate those weeks so it varied and we enjoy it much more, and unfortunately if you partners away he is away but if you've BD-ed every other day then the egg will have sperm ready to meet it all going well :happydance:
My AF has just finished so I'm looking forward to getting back on track and trying again it feel exciting again now :) 

and Sweetangel thanks for the advice I may try charting again but i always found it soooo stressful but it sounds easier than I thought doing it online 

xxxxxxx
xxxx


----------



## Tarabay

hi sweet1 i was wondering were u wer at! :flower: glad ur back!
yes i just recieved my OPK's 2day and i ordered a basal thermometer this morning, express delivery, hopefully it will arrive 2moro or friday which should be wen my AF is ending!

how have u been feeling??

I am excitedto start all this ovulation tests and temping and charting on fertilty friend! my hubby is gna think im goin crazy! do u think it really helps or is it something to just ease ur mind a bit??? i need some convincing?!

bumblebee how exciting that ur AF is finished! maybe mine will be finished shortly and we will be goin thorugh our cycles at similar stages!

keep in touch! :hugs:


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Yeh fingers crossed hun!!

You never know we could end up bump buddies if all goes to plan this month!!

Babydust to you :dust:

fingers crossed its our month good luck with all the new regimes fingers crossed they work for you xxxxxx


----------



## Tarabay

ah how nice would that be bumblebee!!! bumpbuddies, i like it!

Is this ur 1st u are tryn for??

i have already poas twice, i just cant resist the urge! altho it confuses me that u have to wait 10mins for a def result, rather than dont read after 10mins!! thermometer should come 2moro, slightly scared of using that! lol
are u goin to poas and temp this cycle??

:dust: to us both! heres hopin we get a VERY nice xmas pressie! 

Tara xxxxxxx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hehe I know it'd be lovely!! 

Fingers crossed for us both no not temping just yet either I'm just seeing how we get on this month and then if nothing will start temping at charting next month don't want to much pressure straight away after the miscarriage :) 

It is our first we're trying for we're both secretly hoping for a girl but we've said as long as it has 2 of everything down the side and one of everything down the middle with 10 fingers and toes we'll be very happy :) 

How about you is this your first??
xxxxx


----------



## Tarabay

how are you bumblebee and sweetangel?????


----------



## Tarabay

oopppsss posted too soon! anyway hope u are both well!!:flower:


----------



## sweetangel

Hey tara, I'm very well thanks how are you? How's the opk testing and bbt charting? X


----------



## Nearly_There

im new and wud like a ttc after miscarriage buddy ??? xx


----------

